

Ask HN: How to develop a eCommerce website. - srkiranraj

We are planning to develop a eCommerce/ticketing website where people can book their movie tickets through online. Please guide me with steps, best practices, programming languages, resources.
In India, there is no good webservice that collates information of all theatres.
Thanks for your help.
======
anujkk

      In India, there is no good webservice that collates information of all theatres.
    

Bookmyshow ( <http://in.bookmyshow.com/> ) is a very popular service for
booking movie tickets online and it is very popular. Almost everyone in my
friend circle knows about it. 536,191 users like it's facebook page. That can
give you some idea. PVR Cinemas don't sell its tickets through 3rd party
vendors. It sells through own website.

A quick google search also tells me about sites such as
<http://movies.paymate.co.in/> , <http://www.ticketnew.com/> ,
<http://www.easymoviesindia.com/> and <http://www.kyazoonga.com/> who are
selling movie tickets online in India.

It is always good to research properly before starting a new venture.

    
    
      How to develop such web application?
    

1\. You would need to learn web development using either(Python/Django,
Ruby/Rails or PHP) with one database(mysql). There are other options like
asp.net and java but these three are most popular. Along with that you need to
know HTML,CSS, JavaScript and jQuery.

2\. You need to integrate it with an online payment processing service that
let's you accept payments through credit cards, netbanking etc. Bookmyshow
avails services of BillDesk (<http://www.billdesk.com/>)

3\. The hardest part, you need to integrate your web based booking system with
booking system of each and every individual theaters(or provide them your own
system for their on the spot booking) so that your web application gets real
time information about available seats and present it to users for preferred
seat selection.

------
craneintheair
Your question is rather broad, and I know nothing of the theater system in
India.

Depending on your budget, I would use Magento Commerece
(<http://www.magentocommerce.com/>). I have used in the past and they have a
large variety of extensions, some community driven and some commercially
driven. It is written in PHP and uses the MVC pattern.

------
clyfe
Your question is too broad, so I'm going to give a broad answer.

I would use the Ruby language and Ruby on Rails framework and customize the
Spree <http://spreecommerce.com/> E-Commerce software.

------
chsonnu
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1886310>

